# Who here uses Preheat?!



## stevie g (2/12/16)

Why do you use preheat and what coils do you run?.

MY RX2\3 got preheat added in a firmware update, Its not useful for my coils, 28G.

Any useful tips for using preheat effectively?.


----------



## Spikester (2/12/16)

I use preheat on my DNA devices and works especially great when you have large mass coils such as fused claptons, but it only works when in tc.
So for example I currently have dual fused ss316l claptons (26awg x 2 with a 30awg wrap) @ 0.14ohm and these are rather big so I have the preheat set to 140watt for 1s and then the normal wattage is set at 90watt with a 420F temp which gives you instant vapor as you push the button and wont burn the coil as the temp control take priority over the preheat function.

Hope my rambling helps.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## picautomaton (2/12/16)

I use the pre-heat function on my Pico with alien coils (Kanthal). I don't like to vape at high watts so I use the preheat function to get the vape going (0.5seconds @ 43watts).

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g (2/12/16)

So I should buy some Claptons to experience a benefit.


----------



## picautomaton (2/12/16)

I suspect if you vape at high watts you won't need pre-heat. But it does help with thick wire at low watts. Give clapton's a go, they're quite nice.


----------



## Blu_Marlin (2/12/16)

I use pre-heat on my regulated mods and some of my mech mods. On some of my builds the flavor is definitely better when the coils are warm/hot as opposed to when the coils are cool/warming up. On those builds I use pre-heat. On my other builds there is no need for pre-heat as the flavor is good off the bat. I don`t use exotic builds/claptons/fused etc nor do I use temp control.

The most exotic build I`ve got is 2 strand twisted kanthal. I tried claps/fused etc but it did not suit my vaping style. I use AWG 26 (A1 and SS316L), 28 AWG (SS316L and A1 twisted) and AWG 30 (A1 twisted). I noticed that with coils that have a heavier mass (more wire), pre-heat is required. On the coils with a lesser mass (higher AWG) no preheat is required. The atty size and amount of airflow also has an influence for me. Example, my smaller chamber atty with restricted airflow vs my larger atty with more airflow with both sporting the same build the larger/more airflow atty benefits from pre-heat. These are some of the observations I`ve made on my builds.

Only you can determine whether you need pre-heat or not. Does the flavor get better as the coils warm up (then you probably need it) or does it stay the same when chain vaping (then not required)? I can't vouch for TC builds though as I don`t use TC. You will also have to play around with the pre-heat settings (power and duration) to determine what`s best for you. Having a baseline to start from is good though. I am a low wattage vaper (around 35-40 watts on my regulated mods) and my preheat is set to 50 watts for 1 second on the one mod and 50 watts 0.5 seconds on the other mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chronix (2/12/16)

@Blu_Marlin , what mech do you use that has preheat functionality? First time I have heard of such a thing


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (2/12/16)

Sprint said:


> Why do you use preheat and what coils do you run?.
> 
> MY RX2\3 got preheat added in a firmware update, Its not useful for my coils, 28G.
> 
> Any useful tips for using preheat effectively?.


I use preheat all the time, I've go 24g nichrome coils, I'm vaping at 65 watts and I have my preheat on 100 for about .2 seconds

It actually works very well, it picks up the heat of the coil so that u get vape clouds as soon as u hit the button, no waiting 1 or 2 seconds for the coil to get to its desired heat


----------



## Blu_Marlin (2/12/16)

Chronix said:


> @Blu_Marlin , what mech do you use that has preheat functionality? First time I have heard of such a thing



 On my REO`s bru. Those things are brilliant........ Seriously though, when I started using SS316L wire my builds came in really low. 0.24 ohms really took me out of my comfort zone for my mech builds. But the experienced people on the forum, (yes I am talking to you @SAVapeGear ) swore by this build so I gave it a try. While I had the atty on the 512 TAB I noticed that when the wire was cold the resistance was around the 0.24 ohm mark. when fired the coils it would rise to around 0.4 ohms and drop as it cooled down. 

It did this when wicked and juiced as well. So around 0.4 ohm was the sweet spot for that build/atty/juice.. So looking at it logically, when cold the mod fires at around 73.5 watts (fully charged battery) for the time it takes to warm up enough for the resistance to start increasing. When warm it fires at around 44 watts. That in my book is a pre-heat punch but unlike regulated mods it switches pre-heat off during chain vaping.

I hope this has made sense.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Chronix (2/12/16)

@Blu_Marlin , thats actually awesome never thought of it in that way.. Haha I have been running SS316L staggered fused claptons on my SMPL so have been unknowingly experiencing this mech preheat you speak of lol


----------



## Gazzacpt (2/12/16)

Chronix said:


> @Blu_Marlin , what mech do you use that has preheat functionality? First time I have heard of such a thing


Its a manual pre heat. Push button exhale into dripper then inhale. Need to do that of you running a mass of wire.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronix (2/12/16)

Gazzacpt said:


> Its a manual pre heat. Push button exhale into dripper then inhale. Need to do that of you running a mass of wire.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk



Haha I'm not sure that is what @Blu_Marlin meant


----------

